# Do you give people food to your dog...?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get one each when I have crisps or other junk food snacks, love green beans, get any non-fatty meat leftovers, and very occasionally a tiny taste of cake or biscuits. I do think there have to be rules - it is no fun being mugged while you are trying to eat a meal - but I always feel human food is probably safer and better for them than most dog treats!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

fjm said:


> Mine get one each when I have crisps or other junk food snacks, love green beans, get any non-fatty meat leftovers, and very occasionally a tiny taste of cake or biscuits. I do think there have to be rules - it is no fun being mugged while you are trying to eat a meal - but I always feel human food is probably safer and better for them than most dog treats!


Interesting. 

Well, Toby is put in his coral every time we eat a meal. This to teach him "no begging" for food. I always thought that if you fed a dog people food they would beg all the more.

fjm, _fresh green beans_? that really sounds good actually!! Hmmm ... 
this actually all started due to Toby finding a ruffles potato chip. We had a cookout with family. We do not have chips in the house very often. Toby ate the one he found and then he continued looking all over the place for another one!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All the time..every meal, healthy food that's appropriate for a dog. They eat a raw diet of organic beef, leg of lamb, pork tenderloin, fresh sardines, rabbit, venison, occasionally, chicken, duck, beef liver, lamb kidneys, beef lung, pork brain and bones, duck and chicken feet, eggs some days on top of their other food and a few other meats. They get mostly tiny pieces of dehydrated liver for treats. I don't feed them carbohydrates or dairy. I use to put peanut butter in Kongs but now I don't give Kongs because they chew off tiny pieces of rubber and I don't like that idea...if they'd swallow some.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No. Never. Not that it's not good for them, but because I don't like having dogs looking at me eat and/or expecting something when I get some food for myself.

Also, dogs are not dumb, if you give them human food, they don't want anything to do with their kibble anymore. 

I have sometimes given it in the past, when a dog was sick and refusing to eat, but always in their bowl, never from my hand or plate.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Every day - Asaah is raw fed and probably eats better than I do, and sometimes she eats meat from the human freezer (or I eat stuff from the dog freezers if I forget to thaw something out for myself)  I don't really feed fruits and vegetables and stuff though. She doesn't need them or like them anyway. I just dehydrate most of my own treats - it's super cheap and I know exactly what's in them. I will use stuff like string cheese sometimes as training treats, but when I feed "people food" I never give from what I'm eating. That makes it easier to teach no begging. I made the mistake of sharing my food with my cats years ago, and it took me many additional years to train them to leave me the heck alone while I'm eating! My new policy is that no pet gets any food from my plate.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I will sometimes feed from my plate, but ONLY when their behavior is something I like and want to reward. If they're bugging me, all bets are off. lol. Just because I hold my dinner plate on the couch and they're at the other end of the couch, that's no excuse to bug me. If they snooze and pay no attention to me at all, that's when they sometimes get a tid bit and ONLY then. That's why they don't bug me when I eat. I trained them. lol. 

Dechi, I like my dogs to look at me and I've put it on cue and fed them when they gave me a correct response. They "watch" whenever I need their attention. So they are encouraged to look at me. But not to get too close or be too intense or anything close to making a pest of themselves when I'm eating. If they were to, ...I'd ignore absolutely. 

After what I've learned about what's in kibble, how it's made and the difference I've seen in my raw fed dogs, I wouldn't blame them that they wouldn't go back to kibble. I'm sure mine wouldn't either. They didn't even love their commercial food before I fed raw. They left a lot of it in their bowl and it was a "premium" food.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm beginning to think that mine is too food oriented to give human food anymore. She is turning her nose up at the kibble. Not good.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

all the time! but also not really 

we eat almost all our meals at the coffee table in the living room, and if they are laying quietly they get to lick the silverware at the end of the meal. No chewing, and no food if it's not dog safe. If they bark or beg, they are locked in the hallway where they can't see us. they've not barked in months, but Jasper has recently been trying to sneak closer. I really need to nip that in the bud.

they are also never allowed to beg on the rare occasions that we eat at the tank, and nor do they get silverware. dining table meals are usually meals with guests anyway, and they don't always understand weird dogowner habits


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Every few days my three get spinach, kale, blueberries and carrots blended into a smoothy and added to their food. Research has found that something as simple as adding leafy greens to a dog's kibble diet three or more times a week can reduce the chance of that dog developing cancer by up to 90%. If anyone is interested in the dramatic role diet plays in longevity and cancer in dogs if highly recommend going in YouTube and watching Rodney Habib's Ted Talk on why don't dogs live forever. It's extremely eye opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We do but not from the table. Mostly when I'm making, say, an omelette. I nibble a bit as I go so it's like a little cheese for me and little for Penny. I slice of ham for me and a slice for Penny. She also likes bananas, so when I'm spreading peanut butter on a banana it's a bite for me and a bite for Penny. She looks at us at the dinner table but we just tell her to lie down and she does so it's no biggie.

Rick


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Dechi, I like my dogs to look at me and I've put it on cue and fed them when they gave me a correct response. They "watch" whenever I need their attention. So they are encouraged to look at me. But not to get too close or be too intense or anything close to making a pest of themselves when I'm eating. If they were to, ...I'd ignore absolutely.
> 
> After what I've learned about what's in kibble, how it's made and the difference I've seen in my raw fed dogs, I wouldn't blame them that they wouldn't go back to kibble. I'm sure mine wouldn't either. They didn't even love their commercial food before I fed raw. They left a lot of it in their bowl and it was a "premium" food.


The " looking at me " you're describing is fine. What I don't want is a dog sitting besides me and looking at my hands moving and the food going in my mouth with every bite I take... We've all see those and to me they are the ultimate annoyance !

Just my opinion, I am sure others don't mind.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We sometimes give table scraps, but only from our hand and when we have finished eating. I will let them lick yogurt off a spoon or out of the container after I finish as well.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Myleen, is your concern that "people food" is unhealthy for dogs, or that giving them people food causes begging? In my experience, the begging behavior is caused more by WHEN you feed them than what you feed them. I give Mackey little bits of string cheese as training rewards. That doesn't mean that he always thinks he will get some when we eat cheese at dinner! We eat on trays in front of the TV. Once the dirty dishes are in the sink, the dogs are allowed on the couch while we watch TV. The scotties all know that the food is ours not theirs, and they spend the time we are eating in their dog beds. Mackey is still learning this. He will try to climb up on the couch...that food smells good! But we just push him off and say "Not Now". He's getting pretty savvy about it, and waits until we say it's OK.

If you are worried about the safety of giving people food, I think that is an old wives tale. Or maybe a way to convince little kids not to feed the dog the food off their plates they dont' like, under the table.  I don't give the dogs anything really spicy, or excessive fatty things, but remember, dogs (ancestrally) are scavengers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah yes - mine get human food, but not from the table. Crisps and snacks are when an aperitif is served - one of each type of crisp, when asked for politely with a Down. They get meal leftovers in the kitchen when we have finished eating, as I am clearing away the plates. The exception is when eating outside, not at a table - then there are usually lots of other people picnicing, so I will give them tiny bits for staying close and in a Down. I have to be strict with family and other visitors to enforce the No Feeding at the Table rule, but it is one of the fewthat I insist upon!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

All the time for me too. I use just a bit of something that we've had for supper the night before as a kibble topper, usually a shredded piece of meat or fish. I was buying some Stella and Chewy dehydrated raw as a crumble topper. Looked unappealing to me when we usually have home cooked proteins. I may add a dollop of cottage cheese or yogurt. He doesn't care for vegetables at all, but likes some fruits.


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

Our dogs lie calmly under the kids' chairs at dinner time, but no people food is given at the table. Unless, of course, the kids "drop" something.  Our lab will eat anything that you offer her, of course, but we try to only put fun treats in the dog dish at dinner time. I don't like dogs that beg, either!

I grew up on a big farm, and didn't even know people actually bought dog food until I was a teenager. The dogs got what was scraped off the dinner plates!  I think they lived on bacon fat and bread. Happy dogs!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I give them people food for treats all the time. Never while I'm eating a meal, though. Archie will try get as close as possible to any food I'm eating as it is. He's learning "Not while I'm eating" and "My food" as his cues to just stop trying because he's not getting any this time. He's also not allowed to beg at the table or go after human plates.

When I'm done eating I'll give them scraps, though. I like varying up the treats the dogs get for doing things - it really helps Archie, who will lose interest in treats if you give him the same one too many times in a row. The way I see it, if you usually get a normal reward for doing what I ask (or even nothing), but sometimes you get super extra special human food for doing it, then they're more likely to keep doing what I want just in case they get the jackpot this time.

The only thing you have to be aware of is making sure your human food doesn't include anything that dogs can't eat (or high amounts of things like onions that dogs aren't supposed to have in excess).


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Sidewinder,
Yes to both. I really do not like begging.

Concern as I heard certain foods are toxic to dogs, I always knew about chocolate...but I didn't know about onions, grapes, tomatoes, peppers, avocados...I was very surprised! 

He threw up this morning but was fine all day ... the heat I think.. he ate grass and mulch ... and he was ecstatic when he found a shelled peanut a squirrel left behind.
He was back to eating his kibble with no problems today.

I'm not inclined to feed him raw. But sometimes when I'm cooking I wonder if I should or shouldn't give him some of what i'm cutting up. 

"I was brought up to never give a dog anything but dog food" 

Reading all of these replies really help.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans eats 1/2 raw 1/2 kibble. He really likes cold watermelon, so I give him that when I'm eating it. He also likes yogurt, carrots, and blueberries. Sometimes I give him meat scraps when I am cutting up meat for dinner too, if he's being good. I never feed him when he's begging, so he doesn't beg. I also ask other people not to feed him people food at all. I know we are careful what and when we feed him, but I don't trust other people to be as careful as we are.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's world would probably collapse if I didn't remember to save her a bite of my dinner! She is very patient and mannerly about waiting for it too! I don't feed her from my plate and it is always just a single bite, as she tends to gain weight easily. Even if it's just a bread crust, she's a happy camper! (we are both carboholics!) She has very, very, good impulse control and waits for me to say "OK" before gobbling it down....... sometimes we use this as a 'training moment' although most times I just throw it in her dish LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> The " looking at me " you're describing is fine. What I don't want is a dog sitting besides me and looking at my hands moving and the food going in my mouth with every bite I take... We've all see those and to me they are the ultimate annoyance !
> 
> Just my opinion, I am sure others don't mind.


Oh yeah...the stare....the obsession. You describe Jose`. He has a tendency to be that way. But then he's got clinical OCD where food is concerned. He's more than just a foodie. lol. I totally hear ya. Very annoying. I usually try ignoring and finally, he gives up. But if he doesn't, he gets throttled. lol. j/k.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh yes, we feed all our dogs people food every day. They love it for one thing, but also we usually have beef or chicken in the freezer that we don't want to eat for one reason or another, so they get it raw. Also I love to cook and I often cook something they can eat. Sometimes I worry about not feeding them scientifically balanced food--they do get kibble but also a lot of other food, but our dogs are healthy and have great teeth; our vet always tells us how he appreciates our fit dogs, so it all must be okay in the end. It wouldn't be right to finish this without adding that they also eat a lot of things that they find out on the property like berries, stuff they gobble up before I see what it is in the forest, and overripe tomatoes or squash that I throw on the compost pile.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I trained my dog not to beg by giving her bites of my food. I know that sounds weird, but I read it from somewhere that I trusted. 
Basically, she gets a bite of my food when she is laying down and being a good girl for an extended period of time. Now, whenever I eat, she lays down somewhere near me (but not too close) and she gets a bite or two. I also tend to eat as I walk around or drive, so occasionally she gets a fry or the end crust of my sandwich. 

She also gets cheese as a training treat, and gets bananas and carrots sometimes with her meals. I do feed her raw, though, so I guess she only really eats "people food." Not that I'm a huge fan of consuming chicken necks. lol.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Avocados are not toxic to dogs, but they are toxic to birds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kmart said:


> I trained my dog not to beg by giving her bites of my food. I know that sounds weird, but I read it from somewhere that I trusted.
> 
> Basically, she gets a bite of my food when she is laying down and being a good girl for an extended period of time. Now, whenever I eat, she lays down somewhere near me (but not too close) and she gets a bite or two. I also tend to eat as I walk around or drive, so occasionally she gets a fry or the end crust of my sandwich.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I have done with Timi, and it works like a charm!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I am another one who cannot stand a begging dog.

When I was little, my parents had a horrible, horrible west highland terrier (Duncan) that was a terrible beggar. He would nip my toes while I ate at the table to make me give him something! Looking back, I now know I was rewarding the toe nipping by giving him food, but as a scared little kid, I just wanted him to leave me alone and food was the most immediate solution!

My dearly departed spoo, Sophie, was never "allowed" to eat food from the table, but my dad would sometimes sneak her things under his armpit from his plate like a naughty little kid. So she learned to beg, but only from my dad! Grr. That drove me nuts, but it was not nearly as bad as Duncan and truly only ever with my dad, so overall it was alright.

Ari was raised in my apartment, away from my dad, so she has never begged or been rewarded for begging. When I visit my parents, she goes in her crate at meal time to prevent my dad from teaching her how.

But much like Kmart and Tiny Poodles, I have no inherent problem with Ari eating and enjoying safe human food as a treat. Ari gets tidbits in her bowl sometimes—steamed broccoli is one of her favorites—and if we go out to eat and she is being particularly lovely, in a "down" under my feet with her chin on the floor (i.e., really relaxed, and truly not thinking about my food) I will sometimes slip her a bit of a french fry or something else as a reward for being a wonderful little dog. So far, this is working, and Ari has never begged for table food!

Ari also likes to stand just outside the kitchen while I am cooking, in case I drop something. She has become really good about seeing me drop something, and then waiting until I tell her "It's all yours!" to come take it, so I never have to worry about racing her across the floor to grab a stray chocolate chip or something that I don't want her to have. I trained this by tethering her just outside the kitchen, and then eventually removing the tether.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

My girls are spoiled! Yes I admit it here and for all the world to see. Haha!
I'm a total easy mark when it comes to them and their sad little eyes wanting what I'm eating. That said I do realize their begging is a direct result of my weakness. They have become finicky eaters because they always want to hold out for something better. And , in the past, I've given in a LOT. This creates that situation, as we all know, where kibble is ignored. I used to feed raw and to me that is the best most healthy way to go. But, for me kibble is easier. There, I said it. I feed Oqijen kibble of late and the girls have taken to it better than most other kibble I've tried. But I must remain steadfast in my effort to not feed human food. The less I feed from my plate the less fussy they've become. So it is that the dog owner needs to be trained more than the dog. I'm getting better but do have occasional lapses Haha!
My best to my fellow poodle lovers.
Jcris


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Those sad, brown eyes and our weakness for those poor, poor dogs is exactly what they're counting on...exactly how they evolved. lol. You can feed healthy human food. You can even feed from your plate *IF *you feed when your dog's behavior is what you like and want...then you're rewarding that good behavior. If you feed randomly, you're likely reinforcing unwanted behavior.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Those sad, brown eyes and our weakness for those poor, poor dogs is exactly what they're counting on...exactly how they evolved. lol. You can feed healthy human food. You can even feed from your plate *IF *you feed when your dog's behavior is what you like and want...then you're rewarding that good behavior. If you feed randomly, you're likely reinforcing unwanted behavior.


Excellent! Thank You Poodlebeguiled! :flowers: :happy:

*Feed when your dog's behavior is what you like and want...then you're rewarding that good behavior.*
*If you feed randomly, you're likely reinforcing unwanted behavior.*


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

sophie anne,
Thats a shame you had to find out the hard way (ouch)!!

Us having Toby in is coral is the same as you having Ari in her crate during meal time to prevent bad behaviors.

I am looking forward to giving —steamed broccoli — to Toby from our left overs one night. It is also one of our favorites! Thank you for that suggestion!

I really like the idea of how you trained Ari to be tethered outside of the kitchen looking in, ... and then later...waiting until you tell her *"It's all yours!"*


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes, I love to feed the dogs. I just ordered an Instant Pot to make meals for the myself & the dogs. Some meals for only myself to divide up & freeze, some for both the dogs & myself, & some for only homemade dog food to divide up & freeze.


----------

